
Interactive Analytics: Redshift vs. Snowflake vs. BigQuery - yarapavan
https://www.periscopedata.com/blog/interactive-analytics-redshift-bigquery-snowflake.html
======
vgt
One of the folks working at Google Cloud here (and was on the BigQuery team
until very recently).

While the blog post is a great POV from someone who's very familiar with
Redshift, I'd like to offer some details around BigQuery that are easy to
overlook at [0]. It IS a fundamentally different technology, so many
assumptions must be revisited.

For example, in my opinion any and all benchmarks for analytic workloads
should include considerations for encryption, truly ad-hoc analytics (not
optimized for sort keys), and concurrency. Likewise, any and all cost
estimates should include a real measure of volatility, as analytics workloads
tend to be incredibly volatile.

And ICYMI: BigQuery received a major upgrade 3 weeks ago [1]

[0] [https://medium.com/@thetinot/15-awesome-things-you-
probably-...](https://medium.com/@thetinot/15-awesome-things-you-probably-
didnt-know-about-google-bigquery-6654841fa2dc#.u9505jt48)

[1] [https://cloud.google.com/blog/big-data/2016/09/bigquery-
intr...](https://cloud.google.com/blog/big-data/2016/09/bigquery-introducing-
powerful-new-enterprise-data-warehousing-features)

